# Robbery!



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Just finished watchin Bellator 72, I believe there to be an injustice.

Attila Vegh picked up a SD against emanuel Newton. There is no way Vegh won this fight. I had Newton winning at least 2 rounds if not all 3. One of the rost decisions I have seen.

Anyone else catch the fight or even care?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I would have to do a rewatch....I think I still have it DVRed-don't remember the fight clearly enough to form an opinion.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I have to admit I don't really care but I did watch it and I thought it was a bad decision but not a robbery. Personally I had it 29-28 Newton but Vegh counterpunched fairly well and I could see how a judge could decide that Newton was missing enough combined with Vegh landing cleaner shots to give it to Vegh.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah I watched the first round again at work and Newton didn't look that great. His kicks weren't landing and the one take down he had Vegh popped right back up. Vegh was also landing clearer, harder punches. Round two and three later.


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

I scored the fight for Vegh. In 2 of the 3 rounds, he stuffed all TD's, actually scored a reversal, and more importantly landed the cleaner, harder shots on the counter like my friend just stated. They would have floored a man with an average chin multiple times. You don't win a fight for being the guy who is coming forward. It's primarily determined by effective striking and grappling, which are departments that Vegh both won or drew, in the rounds I alluded to at least. If they scored the fight as a whole, Newton _may_ have won, but that's not how it works.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

pipe said:


> Just finished watchin Bellator 72, I believe there to be an injustice.
> 
> Attila Vegh picked up a SD against emanuel Newton. There is no way Vegh won this fight. I had Newton winning at least 2 rounds if not all 3. One of the rost decisions I have seen.


I agree with you.
I started the fight hoping for Vegh to win.
Newton won me over by the end of the fight.
I Was very surprised with the decision.

It was still a good fight and Newton has a new fan in me.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The judges didn't reward the guy who was more aggressive but the guy who landed the better strikes. That's inconsistent judging when you think of Kampmann/Sanchez or Garcia/KZ 1 or Garcia/Phan but I'd actually say it's the right way to score a fight. Vegh did just enough to convince the judges that he was the more effective striker.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I had it 29-28 Vegh just like the judges had it.

Vegh outstruck Newton. Counter right hook literally was landing everytime he threw it. It was money.


Newton had no effective offense other than his little slap kicks.


----------

